

"So you’re going to write an iPhone app…" Tips from a dev using a preview of the SDK - mqt
http://furbo.org/2008/02/11/so-youre-going-to-write-an-iphone-app/

======
tlrobinson
It doubt he's using a preview of the _real_ SDK, he's probably using the
hacked SDK.

~~~
mqt
You're right.

His MobileTwitterific site says he's using the toolchain from the iPhone Dev
Wiki. I incorrectly assumed that the headline (taken from reddit) was true
since the article seemed so detailed.

~~~
boucher
Anyone using the real SDK who posted this kind of article would immediately be
sued by Apple. But, more importantly, the kind of people who would have early
access to the iPhone SDK just would never write something like this,
especially not in their name. Nobody in the mac community wants to make an
enemy of Steve Jobs.

------
davidw
Sounds like a desktop guy running head on into the embedded world. And not
even all that tough an embedded situation...GUI, 64 _megs_ , etc...

~~~
mixmax
Yeah embedded is definitely different - and a lot harder.

I did a startup once where we were developing a new display technology, and my
partner (who is incidentally the greatest hacker I have ever come across) had
to fit all software, including screen drivers, communication, logic, etc. into
2K of ROM and 4K of RAM.

64 megs? phew... That's 16.000 times as much as we had...

------
jamescoops
tip - dont bother building an iphone app - the installed base is tiny - you'd
be better off targeting the wider mobile market ?

